# dahme seebrücke ?



## Hornhecht9 (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo im sommer ist es wieder so weit ! 

Ich habe mir schon 2 neue ruten und rollen zugelegt um von der seebrücke zu fischen (3.00m) 

Jz wollte ich fragen ob jmd. von euch schonmal dort war und ein paar tipps hat !?


----------



## Sebastian8686 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*

Hallo Hornhecht,
schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222634&page=2  da gab es schonmal nen Beitrag
vom 1 Juni bis 31 August scheint dort Angelverbot zu sein.

gruß


----------



## Hornhecht9 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*

ne ich kann dich auch gerne aufklären  ! Also dort ist kein angelverbot sovern man weiß was man tut ! 

der bürgermeiste hat das Schild nur aufhängen lass, falls was passiert das nicht 
'dahme' für die sache verantwortlich ist ! 

Es sind nämlich schonmal in kellenhusen vorfälle passiert das hat jmd. einmal nicht nach hinten geschaut ausgeholt und die rute durchgezogen und zack saß der hacken :s deswegen !!!


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*

malzeit wo is den dahme genau ich weiß ne dowe frage aber was solts


gruss tom


----------



## Hornhecht9 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*

ehm in der nähe von fehrman und heiligenhafen und kellenhusen.!


----------



## Lümmy (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> malzeit wo is den dahme genau ich weiß ne dowe frage aber was solts
> 
> 
> gruss tom



Moin Tom, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, aber bitte änder doch bitte was an deiner Rechtschreibung. Das ist echt grausam#d

Und kennst du google maps?hilft beim finden von Orten:m


----------



## prime caster 01 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*

ja sorie hatte kein bock bei meps zu kukern dachte beim

 bord get es schneler

gruss tom


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> ja sorie hatte kein bock bei meps zu kukern dachte beim
> 
> bord *get *es schneler
> 
> gruss tom



master tom #q#q


----------



## Christian1982 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*

#d

Wat? Master Tom, wenn dann bitte Major Tom :m


----------



## Eristo (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*



Hornhecht9 schrieb:


> Hallo im sommer ist es wieder so weit !
> 
> Ich habe mir schon 2 neue ruten und rollen zugelegt um von der seebrücke zu fischen (3.00m)
> 
> Jz wollte ich fragen ob jmd. von euch schonmal dort war und ein paar tipps hat !?




Nach der Abarbeitung der diversen Ortslage-Fragen vermute ich, dass du Dahme vor dem Stellen deiner Frage schon gekannt hast, zumal du deinen Urlaub dort verbringen willst. 

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es mit weitem Abstand am erfolgreichsten, in den Rinnen zwischen den Sandbänken zu angeln.  

Deine Ruten sind sicherlich ausreichend dafür. Mit Dorschen kannst du aber erst mit völliger Dunkelheit rechnen. :g

Wie die Rinnen sich seit der Aufnahme des Satellitenfotos verlagert haben, weiß ich nicht, man kann es aber meistens durch Sonne und Brandung erkennen. :s:s:s:s:s

Ich stelle hier mal einen Ausschnitt aus ...... .... ein.



Ich wünsche jedem, der mich kennt, zehnmal soviel, wie er mir gönnt...#h#h#h

Erich


----------



## Eristo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: dahme seebrücke ?*

Es würde mich interessieren, ob andere Angler die gleichen, oder aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben? |kopfkrat
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Ich wünsche jedem, der mich kennt, zehnmal soviel, wie er mir gönnt...#h#h#h

Erich


----------

